# Need Opinion on small ASPC gelding



## ponyarab (Nov 9, 2007)

Please give me your opinions on the small ASPC gelding below as far as what you see in his conformation and what you think he might be best suited for. I just want to make sure that what I am seeing is the same that other people see as I do my best not to misrepresent my ponies and I really want to find this little guy a loving home. Thanks Kim


----------



## Leeana (Nov 9, 2007)

He doesnt have enough shoulder on him for my liking, i'd like to see a more powerful shoulder on him and i would really like to see his neck come out higher on his shoulder.

I think his head is decent, possibly a bit big for his body but i really cannot tell as it's not a good high deff photo of him and kind of blurry. He looks like he has longer ears, i like tiny pointy tippy ears.

He has a very thin refined neck, just something looks funky about his head on THAT neck. Such a tiny refined neck, his head doesnt look 'right' for that neck. I cannot put it into words -lol.

I like his bath length and his topline is decent. He is really lacking in the hip area as well, i'd like to see allot morse hip and shoulder on this gelding. Also, his point of hip is showing, i would fill that out as well. His tailset is also decent, i've noticed genereally the shetlands tailsets come out really high off a level croup, he has a little lower tailset then i generally see on shetlands.

He looks like he would be a great jumper and hunter in hand or even small riding jumper/hunter pony. Beautiful neck on him, but he is lacking a hip and shoulder. Do you have any photo's of him standing square, i have a feeling he might also be a little straight in the stifle back there.

I wouldnt show him in a browband halter, i would put him in a rolled arabian type halter, it would show him better. I think the browband halter adds to much and makes his head appear larger.

He looks pretty fine boned, but, he just needs a little more 'oomph' to him in the hip/shoulder area



.

Neat color


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello! I will agree with Leeana... his conformation suggests he is not meant to be a halter horse as he is unbalanced and has some conformation faults. Is he athletic? Good with kids? Do you have pictures of him trotting? Perhaps he has a future job in the performance ring or as a kid's pal.

Andrea


----------



## ponyarab (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok so I am not barn blind because I am seeing pretty much the same things. I also think that he is long in the back pasterns and he is very narrow based. His Sire an Dam are so nice so I don't know what happened to him. I too think he would do good in the performance ring, for therapy or as a pet/companion and I've never thought about showing him in halter because of his faults. I've had people ask me if he is broke to ride which he is not and I tell them so and I also let them know that he so refined that I would never put a child on him. Below are some more pictures of him and his Sire and Dam. I have him priced at a super duper low price and I am hoping that he finds a good loving home.

His Head Shot











His Sire Below






His Dam Below


----------



## Leeana (Nov 9, 2007)

Now that i see the side view of him standing square i would say he is pretty straight in the stifle. Also, he may do pretty well in a aspc multi color class where confo really isnt taken as much into place. He would prob do decent in a halter class at unrated or 4H shows with a youth



. I have to say, i really like his neck, but his head just looks odd sitting on his neck, cant put my finger on it though.

His sire and dam are very very nice indeed!!!





Its good to see honest sellers like you doing what is best for the horse (or pony!)


----------



## ponyarab (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you Leeann as I really don't want to take him to a horse sale just because he does have a few faults as I think he needs a special loving home and hopefully I will find him one soon. I really think that his Dam did not get the proper nutrition and that is what may have caused some of his problems.


----------



## crponies (Nov 10, 2007)

I hope you find him a great home. He looks like a very kind little guy. I remember seeing his dam on the market and really admiring her. His sire is really nice too. How old is he?


----------



## SirenFarms (Nov 10, 2007)

well if i had the time and space i would take him off your hands. I show and train performence horses and i think he would make a lovely hunter jumper. and he has a sweet face. but sadly i dont have the money or time to take him on



where are you located?


----------



## mininik (Nov 10, 2007)

The sire is nice, and I love the dam, but it almost looks as though her fetlocks may be a bit dropped as well? Check out the angle of the one farthest from the camera.

Have this colt's fetlocks always been dropped like that? Will he pass a flex test? Is there any pain or swelling in his hind legs? Could it be DSLD? http://www.equipodiatry.com/dsld.htm It is not unheard of for this to happen spontaneously in yearlings and he does have the "look" (including straight stifles).

I do not see a performance career for this little one and would advise against advertising him as having any potential in the showring or as a riding pony. In my opinion it'd be best if he found a home where he can live out his days as a beloved pet, possibly doing therapy work. Light showing should be fine, but that hind end conformation is just not right and may cause him severe pain if he is pushed too hard to do activities such as riding or Hunter/Jumper.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 10, 2007)

I would just like to add he looks a bit underweight. I would feed him up. I think that is why his neck is so thin etc.


----------



## ponyarab (Nov 10, 2007)

SirenFarms said:


> well if i had the time and space i would take him off your hands. I show and train performence horses and i think he would make a lovely hunter jumper. and he has a sweet face. but sadly i dont have the money or time to take him on
> 
> 
> 
> where are you located?



I am located in Texas.



crponies said:


> I hope you find him a great home. He looks like a very kind little guy. I remember seeing his dam on the market and really admiring her. His sire is really nice too. How old is he?



Thanks Jayne. He is a very sweet little guy. He will be 3 years old in 2008.

Kim


----------



## ponyarab (Nov 10, 2007)

mininik said:


> The sire is nice, and I love the dam, but it almost looks as though her fetlocks may be a bit dropped as well? Check out the angle of the one farthest from the camera.
> 
> Have this colt's fetlocks always been dropped like that? Will he pass a flex test? Is there any pain or swelling in his hind legs? Could it be DSLD? http://www.equipodiatry.com/dsld.htm It is not unheard of for this to happen spontaneously in yearlings and he does have the "look" (including straight stifles).
> 
> I do not see a performance career for this little one and would advise against advertising him as having any potential in the showring or as a riding pony. In my opinion it'd be best if he found a home where he can live out his days as a beloved pet, possibly doing therapy work. Light showing should be fine, but that hind end conformation is just not right and may cause him severe pain if he is pushed too hard to do activities such as riding or Hunter/Jumper.


Thanks for the compliment on the Sire and Dam. I think it might be a shadow that your seeing on the mares picture as her fetlocks were not dropped. Yes this geldings fetlocks have been this way since he was born and I honestly think that it was from not having proper nutrition during her pregnancy. I purchased the mare in foal and she had him 1 week after I got her. I have not had any tests done on him nor have I performed any tests myself on him. He does not act like he has any pain in his back legs and there is no swelling. I took a look at the site you mentioned above and it is very interesting.

That is one thing that I have not advertised him as is a riding pony because he is NOT that in any way. I would love to find him a loving home as a pet and would be willing to give him to a good loving home.

Kim


----------



## ponyarab (Nov 10, 2007)

kaykay said:


> I would just like to add he looks a bit underweight. I would feed him up. I think that is why his neck is so thin etc.



I think what you seeing in the picture is that his head and neck was clipped and when some of the hair grew back it was really different colored from the body which made it look funny. He gets plenty of food as he has some very good hay in front of him all the time along with his grain twice a day and is wormed on a regular basis.

Kim


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Nov 12, 2007)

, Well he is going to come home to live here in TN!! He will have a forever home, and will be a pet, may do a class or two at shows, may not, either way, I can't wait to meet him, and make him a member of the family! 

Always wanted a shetland, so I got one


----------



## Lewella (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Nov 12, 2007)

Lewella said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!!





Edited to add: It was just something about those eyes!!


----------

